# mein gimp spricht kein deutsch ...

## Alex_K

meine ausgabe von locale ist:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alex@Olymp ~ $ locale
> 
> LANG=de_DE@euro
> ...

 

aber mein gimp ist immer noch auf englisch ...

ich hab schon versuch auf de_DE umzustellen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

ich verwende gentoo 1.4, und das gimp vom standard portage.

jemand eine ahnung an was das liegen könnte?

----------

## Beforegod

Hast Du in Deinen USE Flags NLS miteinbezogen?

Wenn nein reinschreiben und nochmal übersetzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Theile

Hmmm.... genau das was ich suche. 

Wie soll ich aber auch darauf kommen das ich NLS eintragen muss. habe es schon mit de DE de_DE ausprobiert aber nix hat gefunzt.

Um deshalb gleich nochmal sicher zu gehen. Eingetragen werden soll als USE Flag:

"NLS" oder mit einer bestimmten Erweiterung? Aus welcher Doku kann ich das rauslesen? Vielleicht steht da noch mehr drin was ich so suche.

O.K. genug davon... Ich sollte weniger Kaffee trinken. 

bis denne

Theile

P.S. ich geh erstmal Kaffee kochen während ich warte    :Laughing: 

----------

## Alex_K

ich hab jetzt NLS in use drinnen, und habs neu kompiliert, abr es ist noch immer englisch.

----------

## dek

Habe das gleiche Problem. Alle anderen (GTK)Programme sind deutsch, nur Gimp will nicht so recht.

Die developer version von Gimp ist bei mir übrigens deutsch..

----------

## Beforegod

Also meine Gimp 1.2.3-r12 Version ist auch nicht deutsch merk ich gerade (sollte nicht immer die Dev Versionen verwenden).

Habe hierfür aber auch keine weiteren Infos

@Alex_K:

NLS ist kein Flag im Sinne von LANG (de_DE)

N(ative) L(anguage) S(upport) ermöglicht das Schreiben von Programme um diese mit minimalen Aufwand zu übersetzen.

Dies ist eine Bibliothek die man aber (um sie sinnvoll zu nutzen) in die USE Flags (/etc/make.conf) einschreiben muss.

Davon profitieren fast alle Programme also sollte es schon drinstehen (was STandardmäßig auch so ist).

Gruß,

BG

----------

## Mr.Big

Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei der 1.2.3-r12, siehe:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8490

Und hier die (eine) Lösung:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=4270&action=view

Gruß,

J.  :Laughing: 

----------

